# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > DVD/BD Player & Video > [DVD Player] δεν ανάβει το dvd

## sakishlek

Έχω ένα dvd player philips ,μοντέλο δεν θυμάμαι τώρα και δεν ανάβει.Το βάζω στην πρίζα ,το standby γίνεται κόκκινο και μέχρι εκεί.Το πατάω και δεν ανάβει .Πού να κοιτάξω;

----------


## johnkou

Κοιτα πρωτα για κανα φουσκωμενο πυκνωτη και αν μπορεις βγαλε φωτο το τροφοδοτικο.

----------


## sakishlek

> Κοιτα πρωτα για κανα φουσκωμενο πυκνωτη και αν μπορεις βγαλε φωτο το τροφοδοτικο.


Φουσκωμενους πυκνωτές δεν βλέπω

----------


## ezizu

Μπορείς να μετρήσεις αν το τροφοδοτικό βγάζει τάσεις; Αν ναι, είναι σωστές ( οι σωστές τιμές αναγράφονται στην πάνω πλακέτα, δίπλα στην φίσα εξόδου του τροφοδοτικού) ;
Βγάλε και μια φωτογραφία, να φαίνεται η φίσα εξόδου του τροφοδοτικού μαζί με τις αναγραφόμενες τάσεις .

----------


## sakishlek

> Μπορείς να μετρήσεις αν το τροφοδοτικό βγάζει τάσεις; Αν ναι, είναι σωστές ( οι σωστές τιμές αναγράφονται στην πάνω πλακέτα, δίπλα στην φίσα εξόδου του τροφοδοτικού) ;
> Βγάλε και μια φωτογραφία, να φαίνεται η φίσα εξόδου του τροφοδοτικού μαζί με τις αναγραφόμενες τάσεις .




καμιά μέτρηση δεν βγαίνει σωστή όπως τα δείχνει η πλακέτα

----------


## ezizu

Η ασφάλεια είναι σωστή, την μέτρησες (εκτός πρίζας εννοείται) ;
Στα άκρα του μεγάλου πυκνωτή (47μf/400V) που είναι στο πρωτεύων κύκλωμα του τροφοδοτικού, τι τάση έχει ; 

*Χρειάζεται μεγάλη προσοχή, γιατί η τάση στον συγκεκριμένο πυκνωτή, (και όχι μόνο), είναι υψηλή και επικίνδυνη* .

----------


## sakishlek

> Η ασφάλεια είναι σωστή, την μέτρησες (εκτός πρίζας εννοείται) ;
> Στα άκρα του μεγάλου πυκνωτή (47μf/400V) που είναι στο πρωτεύων κύκλωμα του τροφοδοτικού, τι τάση έχει ; 
> 
> *Χρειάζεται μεγάλη προσοχή, γιατί η τάση στον συγκεκριμένο πυκνωτή, (και όχι μόνο), είναι υψηλή και επικίνδυνη* .


Διόρθωση
Πιν 1 ,2, 5 πάνω κάτω σωστά. 7 παίζει στο 19 αντί για 12 και πίν 8 τίποτα αντί για 24. Στο μεγάλο πυκνωτη έχει τάση ...340 βολτ DC.

----------


## ezizu

Αν κατάλαβα σωστά, βάσει των αναγραφόμενων τάσεων πάνω στην πλακέτα, στο 7 πιν της φίσας η τάση είναι μάλλον αρνητική [-12V] και αντίστοιχα στο πιν 8 είναι [-24V].
Γράψε μας αν θέλεις και το μοντέλο του DVD.

----------


## sakishlek

> Αν κατάλαβα σωστά, βάσει των αναγραφόμενων τάσεων πάνω στην πλακέτα, στο 7 πιν της φίσας η τάση είναι μάλλον αρνητική [-12V] και αντίστοιχα στο πιν 8 είναι [-24V].
> Γράψε μας αν θέλεις και το μοντέλο του DVD.


DVP5960. Αυτό βλέπω μόνο.

----------


## ezizu

Όντως οι τάσεις στα πιν 7 και πιν 8 είναι αρνητικές.
Έλεγξε αρχικά την αντίσταση R1 και την δίοδο D5 και έλεγξε επίσης (ή άλλαξε τους απευθείας, είναι μικρό το κόστος) τους πυκνωτές C5 και C7, στο τροφοδοτικό.

----------


## sakishlek

Το τροφοδοτικό δουλεύει, αλλά πάλι τα ίδια. Δεν ανάβει το dvd. Το επόμενο στάδιο φταίει.

----------


## ezizu

Εφόσον είσαι σίγουρος ότι το τροφοδοτικό λειτουργεί σωστά, θα πρέπει όντως να ελέγξεις και το επόμενο στάδιο τροφοδοσίας, που είναι στην main board. Αυτό είναι βασισμένο γύρω από το fet Q14, τα τρανζίστορ Q15, Q16, Q17, Q18  και τα γύρω από αυτά εξαρτήματα (π.χ. ZD1, ZD2, ZD3, U17 κ.ο.κ.).

----------

